# Sexiest college football cheerleader uniforms



## fish hawk (Nov 15, 2013)

My vote goes to Southern Cal.....just something about the white!!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2013)

Always been my favorite!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd have to see a few more photos before I would feel I could give an honest opinion about them......


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2013)

Natty Bumppo said:


> I'd have to see a few more photos before I would feel I could give an honest opinion about them......



Arizona State is not too shabby


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2013)

Texas Tech?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2013)

Or maybe the Longhorns?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 16, 2013)

I like the Ducks.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not much into fashion, so I'd like to see how they look minus the clothing.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Or maybe the Longhorns?



Awful...might as well be wearing a bath robe.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 16, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I like the Ducks.



I believe the one on the left got something other than a car at HS graduation....?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> I believe the one on the left got something other than a car at HS graduation....?



Money well spent!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I like the Ducks.



Is that photo shopped!?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 16, 2013)

I like them all!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2013)

Fresno State?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2013)

Boise St.


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 17, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Or maybe the Longhorns?


OMG!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Money well spent!



Yep. She definitely paid for full service.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2013)

242outdoors said:


> Quack quack quack!


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 17, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Or maybe the Longhorns?


After seeing this, If I were Saban, I would be looking for a house in Texas as well


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 17, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Is that photo shopped!?



nope.  right off the Oregon sight.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2013)

Utah?


----------



## prydawg (Nov 19, 2013)

Oregon's Cheer Coach


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Boise St.



Those look mighty young to me.


----------



## cafish (Nov 21, 2013)

prydawg said:


> Oregon's Cheer Coach
> 
> View attachment 761895



lot of money  spent on that program


----------



## Sniper Bob (Nov 22, 2013)

I am kinda partial to the southern girls.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> I am kinda partial to the southern girls.



Though I agree, you could have used a better pic.  Most of the one's above are a notch above.


----------



## BlastinBill (Nov 23, 2013)

The ducks all the way...


----------

